# A pillar gauge pods



## XxSchooNxX (Dec 15, 2017)

Anybody have an A-pillar gauge pod mounted in their Gen 2 cruze? If so, where did you get it? I would also like to see pics if you have them


----------



## Petedasneak (Mar 16, 2018)

I am currently looking for this as well, did you ever find one that fits?


----------



## timtp2004 (Jan 3, 2018)

I have one that goes in the speaker cover on the dash down on the drivers side, I don't have a pic on me cause im at work but can post one when I get home.


----------



## Petedasneak (Mar 16, 2018)

That would be awesome!


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Doesn't the US model have airbags in the A-pillar? Chinese one does...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

XxSchooNxX said:


> Anybody have an A-pillar gauge pod mounted in their Gen 2 cruze? If so, where did you get it? I would also like to see pics if you have them





Petedasneak said:


> I am currently looking for this as well, did you ever find one that fits?



Why don't you get as many Gen II owners that are interested in a gauge pod gathered via a thread. Set up a vote to gauge interest. If enough are interested, approach ZZP or some other manufacturer and see if they would be interested in pursuing it?





IPhantom said:


> Doesn't the US model have airbags in the A-pillar? Chinese one does...


I assume the Gen II has one as the Gen I certainly does.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I assume the Gen II has one as the Gen I certainly does.


Gen II does indeed. The frontmost screw holding the airbag to the body is very far forward, up by the dash speaker grille. 
The pillar cover dangles from a retainer that keeps it from flying into the occupant's face. 

Not sure how a couple of 2 1/6" gauges and associated wiring would complicate deployment. 
I'm guessing it wouldn't be a big deal, but I'm also guessing that no accessory manufacturer would bet their financial future on never getting sued for an untested modification to an airbag cover.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

I played around with the idea of some gauges too but came to the conclusion there is just no practical space in the Gen II. Given the size of these gauges. I'd prefer the center console or on top of the infotainment system. But the gauges are just too large.
Pics of the Camaro and the Focus for reference.















I doubt GM would come up with an OEM solution seeing how they save every penny on the Cruze and mess up the GMPP parts.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

This is just an alternative. I looked everywhere for mounting solutions, and this is what I was able to come up with. It's not useful if you want more than one gauge, but if you plan on an ultragauge(digital, obdii port interfaced), it is the perfect solution.

I used a suction cup pedestal mount with a 1/4" threaded pivot as a mount. I then epoxy'd a piece of flat steel (4" long, 1" wide, 1/4" x 1" elongated mounting hole) to the side of a 2" pvc coupler pipe. (Between 1 3/4" and 2" of mounting plate on pipe) Painted them both black. I ran my wires and line through the paneling on the door, and into the engine bay via the fender.

I have wrapped the line and wires in wireloom now. These are the only pics I have atm on my phone.


----------



## wrexed03 (Apr 22, 2018)

I did something different. I used the air/heater vent on the drivers side.. Right hand drive vehicle. Took the vent out had a solid piece of black rubber (You can use a piece of black plastic) and cut the hole out for the boost gauge. Then i used the chrome ring as a stencil around the vent to cut the rubber round and it fits in there. Can be reversed quite easily without anyone knowing. I didn't want to cut or drill holes into the dash or the vehicle.
Any warm or cool air will be distributed behind the dash and down to the feet area. I don't expect it to have a huge impact with the heating and cooling. Vacuum hose went through the plate for the clutch cable. I used a file and trimmed enough to get the hose through with a round file. (Vehicle is an auto).


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Taxman said:


> Gen II does indeed. The frontmost screw holding the airbag to the body is very far forward, up by the dash speaker grille.
> The pillar cover dangles from a* retainer* that keeps it from flying into the occupant's face.
> 
> Not sure how a couple of 2 1/6" gauges and associated wiring would complicate deployment.
> I'm guessing it wouldn't be a big deal, but I'm also guessing that no accessory manufacturer would bet their financial future on never getting sued for an untested modification to an airbag cover.


That retainer is called a tether.This one is deployed.









and this one is intact.









This is inside a Gen I pillar.









This is a ZZP pillar pod alsmost installed:









As you can kind of see, there is plenty of space if you keep things neat. 

Since no one is making these for the gen II's, buy one of these: 
















and mold it into you existing pillar.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

wrexed03 said:


> I don't expect it to have a huge impact with the heating and cooling. Vacuum hose went through the plate for the clutch cable. I used a file and trimmed enough to get the hose through with a round file. (Vehicle is an auto).


Hey wrex, do you have any pics from this install? I recently did a job on my car and couldnt find this "clutch plate" I saw mentioned a couple times online. Figured it was a gen1 thing since that's really the only thing I could find any info for. I went through the shifter cable boot under the center console area.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Iamantman said:


> Hey wrex, do you have any pics from this install? I recently did a job on my car and couldnt find this "clutch plate" I saw mentioned a couple times online. Figured it was a gen1 thing since that's really the only thing I could find any info for. I went through the shifter cable boot under the center console area.


This is the one in a Gen I:










It is located under the coolant reservoir on the engine side and in the foot-well in the drivers compartment.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks blasirl. Love the "sensitive content" filter for your second pic haha. I guess cuz it looks like a butt lol

Yeah though nothing like that I see on a gen 2. Thanks though.


----------

